# New 29.5x14 Terminators!



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Found these on HL 29.5x14 one guy said he heard 39lbs each. Thats a bout all I got.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Would like to see these in some mud but no video yet!!


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Gotta know how they handle in the mud. They look cool though....


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

There is a few guys using these to race with. I am very impressed with the 32's. Bruce Cline runs them on the rear of his 1004cc Renegade. Dude....those are NICE!...I bet they would be nice on a set of Crushloks.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

about to invest in the new reduced wieght 32's............


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks for the post. Now i need to update the tire weight chart!
thanks again!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i'll contact them to get the official weight


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to hearing some more "official" info about them, they really look cool. I'm also really interested in seeing them in some mud rather then just a water hole or something. I was pretty set on getting a set of 30x9 Silverbacks next, but after seeing these I may just wait a couple months and see how much these are gonna cost. Hopefully that info will be available soon.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i updated the chart to reflect the response i got below.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

look like 589's on Roids!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Here are a set of crushlocks that they make just for their tires only.. Took these pics at mud nats this year.. They are good looking tires, but they didn't do too good in Texas, they seem to dig straight to the bottom, but then again everybody that won Texas this year wasn't running crushlocks. The pit actually had MUD in it this year not just water.. I would like to see some in action on the trails though, in REAL mud holes.. I do know someone that is getting some, I'll let ya know how he likes them..


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

They have a nice flat profile which would be good in the swamps! Up here the swamps get nasty and the flatter the profile the better. Should be interesting to see them in action.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks like they should to come with a extra set of axles...lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea they look super aggresive crushed . but on a rim they don't look that bad i've talked to a few people that have had 32 back's and the 32 terminators .. told me they would never run a back again .


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

just picked the new atv rider mag and they did mud tire shootout and had laws, backs and terminators all in 32's(31'' laws) the terminators come in at 56lbs with no rims. They siad in the mag that they where going under the knife to make them lighter.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah...those 32's are heavy.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

yeah I think it said with rim they came in at 73lbs, thats close to 300lbs of extra wieght!


----------

